# ada?



## big chris (14 Sep 2008)

ok so using the search function i have found that i need 22litres of substrate for my tank,

the problem is people seem to use one of the two mainly from what i have read, ada and eco complete, 

so eco complete is a complete substrate
but ada, from what i have read doesnt mention if it is or not, but only that it can be used with powersand.

so can you mix the two substrates? eco and ada? or what would you people reccomend?

sorry to ask alot of questions but i suppose if you dont ask you dont get.

cheers chris


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2008)

Go soley for ADA amazonia, (not amazonia 2) you could mix yes but why bother when ADA is the better substrate.


----------



## JamesM (14 Sep 2008)

Yeah, Aqua Soil can be used on its own - don't bother with powersand. 

You could cover it with something, but why when its a nice substrate by itself?

Amazonia II should be used if you have a really high pH, apparently.

Don't bother with the Aqua Soil Powder type either.


----------



## Garuf (14 Sep 2008)

Don't use amazonia 2, it's not as good and it turns into mud much much quicker than one does.


----------



## big chris (15 Sep 2008)

cool cheers for clearing that up

cheers chris


----------



## PM (15 Sep 2008)

Well I rather like my eco-complete


----------



## big chris (15 Sep 2008)

ok cool, 


why do you prefer it? 

maybe a mix is in order

cheers chris


----------



## PM (15 Sep 2008)

Well I just think it looks more natural with various different tones etc.  Plus you don't get that ammonia spike that the ADA stuff gives. And it comes ready for the tank - no rinsing, and contain good bacteria form the outset. Plus the grains aren't all perfectly rounded like the ADA stuff, I've never used ADA substrate though, i would go with one or the other though, mixing is pointless...

Really you can't go wrong, they're both gonna grow your plants!


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Sep 2008)

You don't rinse Aquasoil either.  And the granules are a range of sizes and shapes.  I love the matt effect of Aquasoil compared to most substrates.  The ammonia isn't really a big deal; a mature filter and some large daily water changes (always a good idea after any big re-scape IME) soon sort it out and the fish will be fine with it.  

At the end of the day have a look at both and pick the one you like the look of best.


----------



## jay (16 Sep 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Don't bother with the Aqua Soil Powder type either.



Why?

From using the normal stuff with my new set up, I feel that the powder type would've been perfect for the small rooted plants for the ground cover, HC, Glosso etc...

What's the cons?


----------



## JamesM (16 Sep 2008)

Some people find it breaks down to mud very quickly.


----------



## tanker (17 Sep 2008)

however if you intend to plant HC or glosso, its much easier using the powder type


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Sep 2008)

Hi

ADA Aqua soil is by far for weight and volume, much better value for money, not to mention the quality of plant growth. Eco Complet is relatively inert, Aquasoil will soften your water to a point, so is great for the Amazon black water fish like Discus and Altums etc. Eco Complete would be a good choice for a huge scale set up, given that it has more weight, so will make planing and hardscaping a little easyer. But you can do pretty much what you want with both. As for the normal verses powder type of aquasoil, go for normal. It is usualy very fine anyway,and once water is added and some fiddling around, the granuals tend to break down anyway. Ive got a tank maturing for the festival of fish keeping as we speak. Im growing HC in normal with no problems with planting or growth. 
The ADA is a much wiser choice given its value for money.


----------

